
Overstock Founder and Economist de Soto Partner on Blockchain Property Registry - ehudla
https://www.crowdfundinsider.com/2017/12/125858-blockchain-jv-overstock-founder-patrick-byrne-economist-hernando-de-soto-partner-global-property-registry/
======
MaysonL
Podcast interview with de Soto here: [https://www.acast.com/ft-
alphachat/hernandodesotoontheeconom...](https://www.acast.com/ft-
alphachat/hernandodesotoontheeconomicsofpropertyrights)

~~~
ehudla
It's a very interesting interview, which led me to the link I posted!

